# quotes



## scoot (Aug 12, 2005)

I have to quote 10 gas station/convenience stores for a monthly sweeping.
They are all within 20 miles of where I live. Any ideas on what you guys would price this at would be welcome.


----------



## trebordollars (Apr 28, 2005)

We sweep a few gas stations that are the larger type that have a convenience store and a franchised restaurant in them. We sweep them once a week and charge from $15 to $18 each.

Trebor


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

$18? sounds pretty low are you useing a smaller machine? too bad you couldn't get a little more fer yer effort


----------



## trebordollars (Apr 28, 2005)

takes about 7 minutes and is on my route. I'll take that amount everytime for 7 minutes for something that is on my route.

Trebor


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

look into "bids a lot". Its a sweeping software that does bids.


----------

